# Do  you think Donald Trump is mentally ill?



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2018)

For a long time now I've suspected Donald Trump suffers from some sort of mental illness. I never gave it much thought, only that his behaviour just doesn't seem normal. Yesterday while browsing Youtube I found this. The arguments presented in the video sound logical, but I'm not a psychologist and logical sounding arguments aren't necessarily true.


----------



## Eddypikachu (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't think he's mentally ill, he's just naturally a douche. Also we really need to stop perpetuating the stigma of mental illness imo, just because someone does bad things doesn't automatically mean that they're mentally ill.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 4, 2018)

He's self absorbed and has a rich person complex. I don't think he has a mental illness - he's within the norm. The problem is he has so much power that he doesn't have to act like a normal person, and so he does whatever he wants.

If Trump was a normal joe with real consequences he would shape up in no time.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't think so. It's his personality that's the problem in my opinion.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

I think he's an idiot and a narcissist, but loves attention and is a decent actor. I don't think there's anything mentally wrong with him, though, nor do I think it's appropriate (or fair) to call him mentally unstable...

... although not for the reason you may think. By calling him mentally ill, you're excusing all of the racist, nationalist, sexist, classist, and homo/transphobic rhetoric and legislation that has originated from him over the last two years


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes he's mentally ill, it was all because of that Stone Cold Stunner.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2018)

Well no politician is mentally stable, otherwise they wouldn't have become a politician.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 4, 2018)

Eddypikachu said:


> I don't think he's mentally ill, he's just naturally a douche. Also we really need to stop perpetuating the stigma of mental illness imo, just because someone does bad things doesn't automatically mean that they're mentally ill.


Yeah you don't need to have a mental disorder to be a douchebag.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 4, 2018)

Highly successful business men can be classified as having NPD. They have high belief in themselves to cocky levels. But their cockiness is what creates new products that benefits lots of people. So if they did have NPD then its actually a positive and beneficial to society. 

Just like people with ADD can be very creative, and think of doing things in new ways for old problems. Albert Einstein, Thomas Edison, Michael Faraday had ADHD that worked in their favor. A personality disorder may not be completely dysfunctional for a person. And a personality disorder is not necessarily a mental illness.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Highly successful business men can be classified as having NPD. They have high belief in themselves to cocky levels. But their cockiness is what creates new products that benefits lots of people. So if they did have NPD then its actually a positive and beneficial to society.
> 
> Just like people with ADD can be very creative, and think of doing things in new ways for old problems. Albert Einstein, Thomas Edison, Michael Faraday had ADHD that worked in their favor. A personality disorder may not be completely dysfunctional for a person. And a personality disorder is not necessarily a mental illness.


Calling Trump a "highly successful businessman" is a stretch at best. Sure, he has his name on a lot of stuff, but interviews with people who have been around him for long enough say he doesn't know dick about contracts or policy and when "negotiating" either coasts on name recognition or lets lawyers do the talking


----------



## punderino (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Calling Trump a "highly successful businessman" is a stretch at best. Sure, he has his name on a lot of stuff, but interviews with people who have been around him for long enough say he doesn't know dick about contracts or policy and when "negotiating" either coasts on name recognition or lets lawyers do the talking


It doesn't matter how he gets it done, how he gets it done doesn't make it successful or not.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2018)

He does actually show some alarming signs of having a serious case of narcissistic personality disorder, compulsive liar, and a very obvious/untreated learning disability. He's extremely quick to make everything about him and take credit for literally everything, even if it's not his to take credit for. He literally can't keep straight a story and is willing to lie in order to give himself more credit. He reads at an extremely poor level and it's obvious that he's never really needed work on this issue, coupled with his refusal to keep note nor read anything. There are several underlining disorders, but I feel like they can be broken into the main three that I've noticed.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 4, 2018)

It's difficult to tell if he's mentally ill or mentally incapable. His experience in golden parachuting (squeezing a business till its last drop of money, then skipping out as the business collapses with a lot of cash in hidden accounts) gives him little experience in actually solving and acknowledging complex and real-world problems. Well, he tends to just pay people to put his name on things to artificially inflate the prestige of his name. When it comes to substance, he's lacking. So mental illness or inability to cope with reality, take your pick.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 4, 2018)

Insane? No, an egomaniac? Yes


----------



## SG854 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> He does actually show some alarming signs of having a serious case of narcissistic personality disorder, compulsive liar, and a very obvious/untreated learning disability. He's extremely quick to make everything about him and take credit for literally everything, even if it's not his to take credit for. He literally can't keep straight a story and is willing to lie in order to give himself more credit. He reads at an extremely poor level and it's obvious that he's never really needed work on this issue, coupled with his refusal to keep note nor read anything. There are several underlining disorders, but I feel like they can be broken into the main three that I've noticed.



So Trump has all the features of a narcissist. Problem is that Donald Trump does not qualify for narcissistic personality disorder in the DSM. In order to qualify someone has to experience lots of distress for their condition. And suffer lots of problems. Trump doesn't. He is actually rewarded for how he acts in business and politics. And lots of people praise Trump. Just because someone causes distress to others does not qualify them for Narcissistic Disorder.

Saying Donald Trump has a mental illness excuses him from all the bad things he's done. Because then it wouldn't be his fault for being the way he is. He does lot of bad things. And Bad behavior is not a mental illness. Abraham Lincoln and Winston Churchill had mental illness and had severe depression but were great leaders. If we say Trump has a mental illness then it stigmatizes people that are actually mentally ill, that are also people that try to be nice people and well meaning. We would think less of them and think they will become another Trump. This is a problem when people who are not experts in the field and just randomly throw around the mental illness accusation.

Problem is that it's hard to get psychiatrists thoughts on Donald Trump because its against their ethics to diagnose someone they haven't met.
And they can't disclose someones mental health publicly unless they have permission. And many psychiatrists were honoring that. There were some that did publicly do but were attacked for being unprofessional.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Apr 4, 2018)

He's not mentally ill, he's a showman who knows exactly what he doing.

Trump is not scared of the media like presidents before him have been, he didn't need them to win an election and has proved they can't touch him regardless of what he says / does.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> So Trump has all the features of a narcissist. Problem is that Donald Trump does not qualify for narcissistic personality disorder in the DSM. In order to qualify someone has to experience lots of distress for their condition. And suffer lots of problems. Trump doesn't. He is actually rewarded for how he acts in business and politics. And lots of people praise Trump. Just because someone causes distress to others does not qualify them for Narcissistic Disorder.
> 
> Saying Donald Trump has a mental illness excuses him from all the bad things he's done. Because then it wouldn't be his fault for being the way he is. He does lot of bad things. And Bad behavior is not a mental illness. Abraham Lincoln and Winston Churchill had mental illness and had severe depression but were great leaders. If we say Trump has a mental illness then it stigmatizes people that are actually mentally ill, that are also people that try to be nice people and well meaning. We would think less of them and think they will become another Trump. This is a problem when people who are not experts in the field and just randomly throw around the mental illness accusation.
> 
> ...


I am not disagreeing, as none of us know his personal life. He could be struggling with his actions and just not be publicly showing his struggles. We don’t know and like you said, it won’t even be public if he was diagnosed with an actual mental disorder.
Side note, I hate that it only takes one bad apple to sigmatize everyone. If he does have a mental disorder that is contributing to his actions, that does not mean everyone dealing with mental illness are going to do the same. Not to mention mental illness does not excuse his actions, but so few would see it that way


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't like the guy, I don't think I'm qualified to say if he's mentally unstable or not.

What I will say is that he's made quite a few poor choices and regardless of how he's made them, I'm disappointed and expect more of a President and his judgment .


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

InsaneNutter said:


> He's not mentally ill, he's a showman


Yep


> who knows exactly what he doing.


Heh, I DEFINITELY wouldn't say that. He may have a game plan for exploiting people into liking him that he stumbled across ages ago, but now that he's President he's completely clueless as to what he's SUPPOSED to be doing and frankly doesn't seem to care to learn

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



punderino said:


> It doesn't matter how he gets it done, how he gets it done doesn't make it successful or not.


Say you're taking a standardized test and you see that the person next to you has an test correction sheet that they are using to fill in all the correct answers they got from the teacher just because the teacher likes them the most. WHEN they pass the test with flying colors, would you call them a successful test taker?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

He is undoubtedly mentally ill.   100% Proof!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2018)

Trump is the best president the USA has ever seen!
Incredibly connected with the common folk.

There should be more people like Trump!


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Trump is the best president the USA has ever seen!
> Incredibly connected with the common folk.
> 
> There should be more people like Trump!


LOL, Nice One!


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Apr 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Trump is the best president the USA has ever seen!
> Incredibly connected with the common folk.
> 
> There should be more people like Trump!


Most of the US population doesn't even like him lol


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Most of the US population doesn't even like him lol


He was clearly joking. Nobody can actually believe what he just wrote.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Apr 4, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> He was clearly joking. Nobody can actually believe what he just wrote.


Sorry if that's the case, I'm not great with sarcasm.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> He was clearly joking. Nobody can actually believe what he just wrote.



Seems someone just did...
But yes, you're right.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Apr 4, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Seems someone just did...
> But yes, you're right.


Sorry, not great with sarcasm :/


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Sorry, not great with sarcasm :/


Not your fault. Sarcasm over the Internet is hard to pick up.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 4, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> He is undoubtedly mentally ill.   100% Proof!



this is the equivalent of a leftist alex jones


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> this is the equivalent of a leftist alex jones


Ha! Sure he is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

SO I guess the video of Trump himself being a spastic retard goes unnoticed and forgotten?? Just ignore that nugget. *"Facts over feelings" *only when it suits you??


----------



## tbb043 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nope, just the people who keep spazzing out over him.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 4, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Highly successful business men can be classified as having NPD. They have high belief in themselves to cocky levels. But their cockiness is what creates new products that benefits lots of people. So if they did have NPD then its actually a positive and beneficial to society.
> 
> Just like people with ADD can be very creative, and think of doing things in new ways for old problems. Albert Einstein, Thomas Edison, Michael Faraday had ADHD that worked in their favor. A personality disorder may not be completely dysfunctional for a person. And a personality disorder is not necessarily a mental illness.


Man, u forgot shinzo ape is trying to RE-Militarize japanese's army=preparing for a possible WWIII, if call that normal...


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

Autistic people can be very effective trump supporters. Is that why the right is so rampant these days? EDIT: Please excuse me, I didn't mean to insult people with autism by comparing them with trump supporters.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Nope, just the people who keep spazzing out over him.


Let's not forget the highly edited video of Hillary Clinton that made it look like she was having a seizure; don't take videos claiming to show someone's 'true' mental state at face value, especially if there's political leverage to be gained

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Autistic people can be very effective trump supporters.


Don't you dare


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 4, 2018)

i'm just glad Hillary didn't get elected.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> i'm just glad Hillary didn't get elected.


----------



## Viri (Apr 4, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Man, u forgot shinzo ape is trying to RE-Militarize japanese's army=preparing for a possible WWIII, if call that normal...


Are you trying to say that it isn't normal for them? If my country was smack dab next to Russia, NK, and China, I'd be preparing too.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 4, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Man, u forgot shinzo ape is trying to RE-Militarize japanese's army=preparing for a possible WWIII, if call that normal...


I think it's mainly because of north korea (which might not even be a threat anymore in the next few months), they are also trying to expand to other parts of asia but generally they are still the jsdf


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 4, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


>


I don't support trump. let's get that out of the way. it's mainly the fact that hillary wanted to severely regulate/completely abolish homeschooling. as a homeschooler, i would rather not have that happen


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Man, u forgot shinzo ape is trying to RE-Militarize japanese's army=preparing for a possible WWIII, if call that normal...


Well... I can't blame them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> i'm just glad Hillary didn't get elected.


I hear that a lot, but like... Why? Other than the _eeeeemaaaaaails_?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> I don't support trump. let's get that out of the way. it's mainly the fact that hillary wanted to severely regulate/completely abolish homeschooling. as a homeschooler, i would rather not have that happen


Yeah, that was bullshit. I am/was one too. Recently.


----------



## Viri (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I hear that a lot, but like... Why? Other than the _eeeeemaaaaaails_?


Not my President!


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I hear that a lot, but like... Why? Other than the _eeeeemaaaaaails_?





epickid37 said:


> I don't support trump. let's get that out of the way. it's mainly the fact that hillary wanted to severely regulate/completely abolish homeschooling. as a homeschooler, i would rather not have that happen


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> I don't support trump. let's get that out of the way. it's mainly the fact that hillary wanted to severely regulate/completely abolish homeschooling. as a homeschooler, i would rather not have that happen


I haven't heard anything about _abolishing_, but I fail to see why regulating is a bad thing; don't we want to keep homeschooled educations up to the same standard as the best of our public schools? I mean, the _point _of homeschooling is both having an intimate part in your child's education, as well as one-on-one help when they need it... right?...


----------



## Viri (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I haven't heard anything about _abolishing_, but I fail to see why regulating is a bad thing; don't we want to keep homeschooled educations up to the same standard as the best of our public schools? I mean, the _point _of homeschooling is both having an intimate part in your child's education, as well as one-on-one help when they need it... right?...


I've experienced first hand what the schools near by me in my district are like. When I have kids, they're getting home schooled.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I haven't heard anything about _abolishing_, but I fail to see why regulating is a bad thing; don't we want to keep homeschooled educations up to the same standard as the best of our public schools? I mean, the _point _of homeschooling is both having an intimate part in your child's education, as well as one-on-one help when they need it... right?...


Yes, but there are already systems like that in place. Also, Hillary thought all schooling should be "a non family Enterprise" that sounds a whole lot like trying to abolish homeschooling


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I haven't heard anything about _abolishing_, but I fail to see why regulating is a bad thing; don't we want to keep homeschooled educations up to the same standard as the best of our public schools? I mean, the _point _of homeschooling is both having an intimate part in your child's education, as well as one-on-one help when they need it... right?...


Lets be real here, most of the people that voted Trump did because


Also,


Viri said:


> I've experienced first hand what the schools near by me in my district are like. When I have kids, they're getting home schooled.


Kids?? Go MGTOW. Unless you're a woman, which HA! Doubt it. A woman on GbaTemps.


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 4, 2018)

Also, if public schools haven't taught my parents what they need to know to teach me, what good are they?


----------



## leon315 (Apr 4, 2018)

Viri said:


> Are you trying to say that it isn't normal for them? If my country was smack dab next to Russia, NK, and China, I'd be preparing too.


U haven't studied history that much huh?? as one of fascist country who lost the WWII, they are penalized and DO NOT have any rights to militarize their army.



Joe88 said:


> jsdf


that's just an excuse.


----------



## Viri (Apr 4, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Lets be real here, most of the people that voted Trump did because
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...



Nah, I'm not going MGTOW


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

Viri said:


> Nah, I'm not going MGTOW


 I was just being a smartass. Also, I am finally up to 100 POST! YES!


----------



## Viri (Apr 4, 2018)

leon315 said:


> U haven't study history that much huh?? as one of fascist country who lost the WWII, they are penalized and DO NOT have any rights to militarize their army.
> 
> 
> that's just an excuse.


I'm well aware of their history. They them selves made them self a defensive country. The US actually tried a few times to talk them out of it, to give them a bigger presence in the Pacific. If Japan feels threatened enough to stop being a defensive country, then so be it. I don't blame them, just look at their neighbors.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Also, if public schools haven't taught my parents what they need to know to teach me, what good are they?


You lose a LOT of stuff from the age of 18 to... what... 30? 40? That's the typical age of most of our parents, right?

What I mean to say is; you're not going to remember everything from your US history class, or your High School pre-calculus class, or that one shop class you had to take because you needed to fill an elective. If you don't keep stuff in practice, you NEED to be issued materials or take a refresher course to even hope to be able to have confidence in the information you're passing on to your student


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You lose a LOT of stuff from the age of 18 to... what... 30? 40? That's the typical age of most of our parents, right?
> 
> What I mean to say is; you're not going to remember everything from your US history class, or your High School pre-calculus class, or that one shop class you had to take because you needed to fill an elective. If you don't keep stuff in practice, you NEED to be issued materials or take a refresher course to even hope to be able to have confidence in the information you're passing on to your student


Sure, that's true. But the basic foundation is still there. My parents don't teach me everything, I still have a curriculum that I use. I only ask my parents something if I don't understand it, if they don't know, the wonderful world of the internet is always available


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes. Clearly.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Sure, that's true. But the basic foundation is still there. My parents don't teach me everything, I still have a curriculum that I use. I only ask my parents something if I don't understand it, if they don't know, the wonderful world of the internet is always available


And that's great 'n all, but is that the setup that's required for credit or is that how your family feels will best give you a comprehensive education (i.e., could you be doing LESS?)


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Sure, that's true. But the basic foundation is still there. My parents don't teach me everything, I still have a curriculum that I use. I only ask my parents something if I don't understand it, if they don't know, the wonderful world of the internet is always available


Ahh, I was homeschooled with online up to date curriculum, officially approved by my school system (where there is already enough regulation). Parents payed my tuition for school. You meant it in the traditional sense. I can see the need for regulation there.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Ahh, I was homeschooled with online up to date curriculum, officially approved by my school system (where there is already enough regulation). Parents payed my tuition for school. You meant it in the traditional sense. I can see the need for regulation there.


That's what I'm saying, yeah


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And that's great 'n all, but is that the setup that's required for credit or is that how your family feels will best give you a comprehensive education (i.e., could you be doing LESS?)


Technically I could be doing less. But with the curriculum I'm using, it wouldn't really work. I do the work at home, and on Tuesday, I go to a class and discuss the work with other students. This allows me to be homeschooled, and yet still have a teacher I can ask for help


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 4, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> For a long time now I've suspected Donald Trump suffers from some sort of mental illness. I never gave it much thought, only that his behaviour just doesn't seem normal. Yesterday while browsing Youtube I found this. The arguments presented in the video sound logical, but I'm not a psychologist and logical sounding arguments aren't necessarily true.



It could go either way. He does show all the symptoms but how severe do they have to be to qualify for a diagnosis? I haven't read the DSM-IV so I don't know.
Clearly the guy is not normal, that's obvious to everyone. I don't think it really matters if we have a name to put on it.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> I think he's an idiot and a narcissist, but loves attention and is a decent actor. I don't think there's anything mentally wrong with him, though, nor do I think it's appropriate (or fair) to call him mentally unstable...
> 
> ... although not for the reason you may think. By calling him mentally ill, you're excusing all of the racist, nationalist, sexist, classist, and homo/transphobic rhetoric and legislation that has originated from him over the last two years


I don't think it excuses anything. It's not that kind of mental illness.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That's what I'm saying, yeah


I see what your saying, but still. It's hard to explain to people who haven't been home schooled in recent years. Especially when the extreme cases of homeschooling get broadcast for all to see. Modern regulation with homeschooling is pretty tight nowadays. If Epic Kid was not getting the education they needed, the city/state school board would intervene.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 4, 2018)

He definitely has some issues. Whether they're character flaws or illness i don't know. But he has issues forming coherent sentences, his memory seems shot, he can't seem to pay attention and read anything longer than one page of paper. It's worrying.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Let's not forget the highly edited video of Hillary Clinton that made it look like she was having a seizure; don't take videos claiming to show someone's 'true' mental state at face value, especially if there's political leverage to be gained


It wasn't edited though? There were no cuts or anything. She literally couldn't walk on her own.

Assuming you're referring to the one where she's pushed into the black van.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Technically I could be doing less. But with the curriculum I'm using, it wouldn't really work. I do the work at home, and on Tuesday, I go to a class and discuss the work with other students. This allows me to be homeschooled, and yet still have a teacher I can ask for help





FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I see what your saying, but still. It's hard to explain to people who haven't been home schooled in recent years. Especially when the extreme cases of homeschooling get broadcast for all to see. Modern regulation with homeschooling is pretty tight nowadays. If Epic Kid was not getting the education they needed, the city/state school board would intervene.


I understand both of you, but I'm saying what's preventing either of your parents from entering you into either a lenient online curriculum or just ordering textbooks and making their own curriculum?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dimmidice said:


> It wasn't edited though? There were no cuts or anything. She literally couldn't walk on her own.
> 
> Assuming you're referring to the one where she's pushed into the black van.


No, I was referring to the press one where she pulled a weird "gawking" face. She was just being funny because she got a voice recorder shoved in her face, but the video took a 3-second instance and edited multiple camera angles together to make it look like she didn't have control of her muscles and facial expression for well over 15 seconds


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I understand both of you, but I'm saying what's preventing either of your parents from entering you into either a lenient online curriculum or just ordering textbooks and making their own curriculum?


"entering you into either a lenient online curriculum or just ordering textbooks"
Besides the fact that I my parents had to pay 1000$+ for the schooling I received each year since 8th grade? Not counting project materials, books, or the EXTREME amount of copying paper which made me really appreciate my printer.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 4, 2018)

He isn't mentally ill or stupid or incapable. You just disagree with everything Trump says. So in your world you believe he is stupid but in reality he just does things differently and better.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> but in reality he just does things differently and better.


Heh

Ok

Wait a second what?


----------



## Navonod (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Heh
> 
> Ok
> 
> Wait a second what?


I started going back and watching those Hillary videos when she twitches. My grandma does that when she gets interrupted while she is talking.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I started going back and watching those Hillary videos when she twitches. My grandma does that when she gets interrupted while she is talking.


You quoted the wrong post but yes, that's a "normal" (but quirky) human reaction, not something indicative of Parkinson's or whatever the far-right wing media outlets tried to peddle it as

Still though, what do you mean by Trump does things "better"? The way I see it everything he's done is either objectively bad/sketch or can't really be credited to him


----------



## callmebob (Apr 4, 2018)

Bat shit crazy.

Should be a poll.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You quoted the wrong post but yes, that's a "normal" (but quirky) human reaction, not something indicative of Parkinson's or whatever the far-right wing media outlets tried to peddle it as
> 
> Still though, what do you mean by Trump does things "better"? The way I see it everything he's done is either objectively bad/sketch or can't really be credited to him


It shouldn't matter what post I quote. I was quoting you and I knew that you'd know what I was quoting. I'm not stupid. lol
We only hear he said she said BS on the news. The same stuff happened to Obama. But in Obama's case it was his birth certificate.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 4, 2018)

No. He is absolutely not! He knows what he is doing. Trump is just bullying, horrible and douche man. He dont care about anybody but himself mostly than his family, indeed.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## punderino (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yep
> 
> Heh, I DEFINITELY wouldn't say that. He may have a game plan for exploiting people into liking him that he stumbled across ages ago, but now that he's President he's completely clueless as to what he's SUPPOSED to be doing and frankly doesn't seem to care to learn
> 
> ...


I don't think they're comparable. With being a businessman, or just living life that is, doesn't matter how you get it - if you have money you're successful in my eyes. You might be a shitty person, but that doesn't mean you aren't successful.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

punderino said:


> I don't think they're comparable. With being a businessman, or just living life that is, doesn't matter how you get it - if you have money you're successful in my eyes. You might be a shitty person, but that doesn't mean you aren't successful.


Is it success, though? I mean, he was born with shit-tons of money, by that logic he would be "successful" just by existing


----------



## punderino (Apr 4, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Is it success, though? I mean, he was born with shit-tons of money, by that logic he would be "successful" just by existing


But he's turned that into more money.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

punderino said:


> But he's turned that into more money.


He hasn't though


----------



## cots (Apr 4, 2018)

It sounds like everyones opinions are based on news they've read on liberal media sites who use Trump with their fake news to get hits for ad revenue. Maybe try Brietbart or FOX along with the liberal sites? If you do this you'll get both sides. It's not wise to make decisions based solely on one side of the story.


----------



## CMDreamer (Apr 4, 2018)

It's just an a**hole with money and "power" letting others take decissions for his own profit in the long therm, and very bad decissions for the US in the short therm; he's already a rich man so losing US money should not be an issue.

Anyway, I can't understand why US citizens still haven't replaced him.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2018)

CMDreamer said:


> Anyway, I can't understand why US citizens still haven't replaced him.


Because citizens have no actual power in the political process, other than electing our representatives and officials

Which sucks


----------



## SG854 (Apr 6, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am not disagreeing, as none of us know his personal life. He could be struggling with his actions and just not be publicly showing his struggles. We don’t know and like you said, it won’t even be public if he was diagnosed with an actual mental disorder.
> Side note, I hate that it only takes one bad apple to sigmatize everyone. If he does have a mental disorder that is contributing to his actions, that does not mean everyone dealing with mental illness are going to do the same. Not to mention mental illness does not excuse his actions, but so few would see it that way





The Real Jdbye said:


> It could go either way. He does show all the symptoms but how severe do they have to be to qualify for a diagnosis? I haven't read the DSM-IV so I don't know.
> Clearly the guy is not normal, that's obvious to everyone. I don't think it really matters if we have a name to put on it.
> 
> I don't think it excuses anything. It's not that kind of mental illness.


Trump show all the symptoms for Narcissistic Personality Disorder except 2 very important ones that all personality disorders have. Which are Causing great distress for oneself or being impaired. All personality disorders has to meet one of these 2 criteria in order for it to be considered a personality disorder. If it doesn't then its not a disorder. Want to know how I know? Because the guy that created the definition for Narcissistic Personality Disorder in DSM 4 says Trump does not meet the criteria for it. We should be more focused on Trumps actions rather than his mental state.

Mental Illnesses are actually very rare. They are easily detectable and easy to define. We have a problem in society of over diagnosis and over medication. DSM should not be used as the holy book for psychiatric diagnosis. It's being misused a lot from its intended use. Most of psychiatric drugs, 80%, are given out by Primary Care Doctors who have no experience in psychiatry. And usually within 10 minuets of 1st visit. You should never get mental type drug prescriptions, like anti depressants, within first visit because thats not enough time to determine if you have a disorder or not. And these drugs causes more harm then good from their side affects like reducing life expectancy. And on top of that getting the diagnosis you'll get the stigmas that come with mental illness that sticks with you for life, and is very hard to get rid of, making social life and job life harder for you. Its actually better to under diagnose than to over diagnose. 

We are basically treating social and societal issues as mental health issues. Normal every day stresses as disorders. When we shouldn't. Its completely normal for someone to loose their appetite, have sleep less nights, feel extremely sad after a death of someone they care about. This is not a disorder. A big part of this thought is due to the drug companies advertising directly to consumers when they shouldn't. The commercials you see when they say, "ask your doctor if this pill is right for you" shouldn't even exist. No where else in the world does this except U.S. and New Zealand. Drug companies convinced the government through lobbying to allow them to advertise directly to the public. Pharma basically were able to convince people that lots of problems in life are mental disorders and chemical imbalances and the solution to these is a pill. When this is a bunch of non sense. Most of problems people have usually goes away in time and with support. 

Usually psychiatrists wait it out to see if someone gets better over time. If they don't they they move on to psychotherapy. If this doesn't work after a few weeks then they go to drugs. Drugs should be used as a last resort because of the side effects. So unless you have a disorder that they need to put you on drugs right away, theres no need to quickly go straight to drugs. Psychatrist's have to figure out if a persons symptoms is caused by normal every day life's problems, or if it's something that happens out of the blue for no reason at all, to determine if they have a disorder or not. And mental disorders are very rare.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Trump show all the symptoms for Narcissistic Personality Disorder except 2 very important ones that all personality disorders have. Which are Causing great distress for oneself or being impaired. All personality disorders has to meet one of these 2 criteria in order for it to be considered a personality disorder. If it doesn't then its not a disorder. Want to know how I know? Because the guy that created the definition for Narcissistic Personality Disorder in DSM 4 says Trump does not meet the criteria for it. We should be more focused on Trumps actions rather than his mental state.
> 
> Mental Illnesses are actually very rare. They are easily detectable and easy to define. We have a problem in society of over diagnosis and over medication. DSM should not be used as the holy book for psychiatric diagnosis. It's being misused a lot from its intended use. Most of psychiatric drugs, 80%, are given out by Primary Care Doctors who have no experience in psychiatry. And usually within 10 minuets of 1st visit. You should never get mental type drug prescriptions, like anti depressants, within first visit because thats not enough time to determine if you have a disorder or not. And these drugs causes more harm then good from their side affects like reducing life expectancy. And on top of that getting the diagnosis you'll get the stigmas that come with mental illness that sticks with you for life, and is very hard to get rid of, making social life and job life harder for you. Its actually better to under diagnose than to over diagnose.
> 
> ...


Hm, there's a lot to think over on this one and to be honest, I am no expert on mental illness. I can see where you are coming from though, it does seem like we are all too willing to want to throw mental illness at him as a cause, when in reality that's most likely not the case. He's most likely just a rich asshole who's got a shitty personality.
I will however standby my previous notion that I believe he has a learning disability. Trump reading skills are extremely questionable, even to the point where he either refuses to read the teleprompter and or reads very poorly. His language skills are equally questionable and most likely can be tethered to his rather poor reading skills. Growing up with a learning disability myself, I've seen these kinds of issues with both myself and other kids dealing with the same issues. I however went to classes to deal with these issues, where as it seems like he didn't. I could be wrong and projecting myself onto him and trying to find a reason behind his poor reading/language skills.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2018)

and you guys voted for him


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 15, 2018)

I remember reading an article where a bunch of psychologists warned about the mental state of the man. That obviously got dismissed as propaganda, and even though more sources are repeatedly stating similar experiences, no one is taking action.

Admitted: it's not fun to have to admit you voted for someone with mental disabilities. And it's easier to just state"I'm not qualified to diagnose". The real proof should be: does the ability hinder him professionally?

Despite what i would think to be pretty much daily proof of start statement, he's still in power.
So as harsh as it sounds to Americans who hate him: every country gets the leader they deserve. So... Congrats on having the top gun nut job running your country of gun nuts.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> and you guys voted for him


No, we didn't. Not even a majority of Americans voted for him


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

It's funny how you guys think that we'd let some mental case be president. I could claim to be a psychologist and say you're unfit to use the internet. Doesn't make it true.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, we didn't. Not even a majority of Americans voted for him


Not even a plurality of American voters voted for him.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> It's funny how you guys think that we'd let some mental case be president. I could claim to be a psychologist and say you're unfit to use the internet. Doesn't make it true.


Not that I disagree with you, but as far as I'm aware there's no legal proceedings for what to do if the President-elect is deemed mentally unfit for office, other than to recommend either his impeachment or resignation. As far as I'm aware it's entirely possible to elect, for example, an 80-year-old American-born citizen with Alzheimer's, so long as he or she could rally up enough of a voter base


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not that I disagree with you, but as far as I'm aware there's no legal proceedings for what to do if the President-elect is deemed mentally unfit for office, other than to recommend either his impeachment or resignation. As far as I'm aware it's entirely possible to elect, for example, an 80-year-old American-born citizen with Alzheimer's, so long as he or she could rally up enough of a voter base


Yeah I highly doubt someone with Alzheimer's would be voted in. They would forget they were president the next morning. I do agree that we should question some of Trumps attacks on video games and movies. But for me that's like one thing out of three that I'm like wtf? No one can make everyone happy all the time. We just have to take the good out of this and hope it stays through the next presidents while they fix the rest of our issues what ever they maybe. Accusing each other of being mentally ill isn't going to make anything better. Which is why I want a common ground and agree to disagree. It's honestly getting old.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Yeah I highly doubt someone with Alzheimer's would be voted in. They would forget they were president the next morning.


You missed the point of what I was saying if you thought that by giving one example I wasn't referring to degenerative mental illnesses as a whole


> I do agree that we should question some of Trumps attacks on video games and movies. But for me that's like one thing out of three that I'm like wtf?


I think you're either forgetting or willfully ignoring a LOT of actions and statements throughout his presidency that we should be "questioning"


> Accusing each other of being mentally ill isn't going to make anything better. Which is why I want a common ground and agree to disagree. It's honestly getting old.


Again, I agree with you there... But while seeking common ground is an admirable trait and something that I've always arrived for, "agreeing to disagree" is sometimes not the best option in terms of political awareness


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You missed the point of what I was saying if you thought that by giving one example I wasn't referring to degenerative mental illnesses as a whole
> 
> I think you're either forgetting or willfully ignoring a LOT of actions and statements throughout his presidency that we should be "questioning"
> 
> Again, I agree with you there... But while seeking common ground is an admirable trait and something that I've always arrived for, "agreeing to disagree" is sometimes not the best option in terms of political awareness


What president hasn't said anything offensive or anything questionable? Hillary Clinton said she hated black people back when her husband was president. No one has brought that up. I'm very well aware of everything that's going on and what's been said. Yeah he may have said some country was a shit hole if he did he was right because it had just been hit with a hurricane. While I do agree he could have used different words if he did say it. But that's another he said she said thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2018)

Even I'm starting to get sick of his bull crap, oy vey, needs a chill pill


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> It's funny how you guys think that we'd let some mental case be president.


He's paranoid, self centered, xenophobic and a compulsive liar. Those are mental disabilities.
To be fair, i don't think he's much worse than some of those grumpy old men you find in nursing homes. But he REALLY shouldn't be in that position.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> He's paranoid, self centered, xenophobic and a compulsive liar. Those are mental disabilities.
> To be fair, i don't think he's much worse than some of those grumpy old men you find in nursing homes. But he REALLY shouldn't be in that position.


Who diagnosed him? Random people from the internet who do the same thing they claim Trump does? Or a certified psychologist? I'm going with the randoms.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Who diagnosed him? Random people from the internet who do the same thing they claim Trump does? Or a certified psychologist? I'm going with the randoms.


As I started earlier: certified psychologists (note: this was before the actual election... Perhaps even before his nominee as Republican candidate). The symptoms have since been repeated by former employees of his administration.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> As I started earlier: certified psychologists (note: this was before the actual election... Perhaps even before his nominee as Republican candidate). The symptoms have since been repeated by former employees of his administration.


What are their names and where is their certificate showing that they can legally diagnose him with mental illnesses?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

In order to be diagnosed with anything you'd need to make an appointment and be tested. You can't just look at someone and say they have this or that. That's not how it works.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Apr 15, 2018)

He's not mentally ill. He just says things and speaks truths the american left has become too blanketed emotionally and psychologically to digest.


----------



## e398 (Apr 15, 2018)

In my opinion mentally ill is people who do believe that the next one will be the savior or that any other politician would be "good", the system already only rewards people for being corrupt and treacherous. We're treated no different than cows waiting to be milked and people still believe that the next farmer will be awesome and caring thus we have this kind of question up: Do you believe in what "insert politician who people think are in command now but is just another puppet of the banks and other powerful corporations" are doing now? WoW shit! My two cents about this would be that probably Trump does not care about making a nice and sweet image for the people, the difference between him and the others is that while they used this mask a lot he did not even care to pick it up.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes he is


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> What are their names and where is their certificate showing that they can legally diagnose him with mental illnesses?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> In order to be diagnosed with anything you'd need to make an appointment and be tested. You can't just look at someone and say they have this or that. That's not how it works.


Don't worry, cnn put a psychiatrist on their station and told it viewers he was mentally ill, thus it's now a fact.
Even though the DSM5 prohibits certified psychiatrists from evaluating anyone without a sit down interview and exam, though those rules don't matter when politcal bias takes over.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Yeah. It's pretty low how far extremist liberals will go to push their narrative on their viewers.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 15, 2018)

No he is not mentally ill. He is the worlds biggest troll. Just thinking he has a mental illness is you getting trolled.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> He's not mentally ill. He just says things and speaks truths the american left has become too blanketed emotionally and psychologically to digest.


Ooo, bold claim. Wanna give an example of something we're too emotionally stunted to comprehend and accept?


----------



## MadonnaProject (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ooo, bold claim. Wanna give an example of something we're too emotionally stunted to comprehend and accept?



I would but I don't think you'd comprehend. I have found the hard way, having american friends that your society has got to the point where you're simply incapable of accepting other people's opinions, especially if they do not fit your own. You're all so utterly convinced you know everything and what you know is correct that even the remotest hint of that not being true, you react to very badly. It starts with asking "well explain what you mean" and soon it devolves into a dung slinging match.

I've got two choices now. To indulge you, or to learn from experience and walk away. As to why I am choosing this course of action is because I didn't suggest in my post you lot are emotionally "stunted", you did. Clearly a disconnect from my reality and yours. 

I answered your question in the OP and I think that's where I am going to leave it. You asked for our opinion and I have given mine. There is nothing that can be gained from continuing it further.

Thanks, take care.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> What president hasn't said anything offensive or anything questionable? Hillary Clinton said she hated black people back when her husband was president. No one has brought that up.


Because it's a false equivalence. If that's true (which I have no reason to doubt it is), then yes, that's despicable, but it's also in the past and something that she has clearly evolved past. Trump, on the other hand, is still making blatantly racist, sexist, and xenophobic remarks even in office, after literally running his campaign off of them, to boot


> I'm very well aware of everything that's going on and what's been said. Yeah he may have said some country was a shit hole if he did he was right because it had just been hit with a hurricane. While I do agree he could have used different words if he did say it. But that's another he said she said thing.


You're forgetting both the fact that he reportedly mentioned El Salvador and various African countries in the same context (neither of which have recently been affected by natural disasters to my knowledge), as well as the specific quote of "Why do we need more Haitians, take them out!". It's not an issue of him not wanting immigrants and refugees from disaster-stricken countries (which is despicable in and of itself, and in my opinion completely indefensible), but ON TOP of that, he wants to deport immigrants and refugees that are ALREADY IN the United States


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Because it's a false equivalence. If that's true (which I have no reason to doubt it is), then yes, that's despicable, but it's also in the past and something that she has clearly evolved past. Trump, on the other hand, is still making blatantly racist, sexist, and xenophobic remarks even in office, after literally running his campaign off of them, to boot
> 
> You're forgetting both the fact that he reportedly mentioned El Salvador and various African countries in the same context (neither of which have recently been affected by natural disasters to my knowledge), as well as the specific quote of "Why do we need more Haitians, take them out!". It's not an issue of him not wanting immigrants and refugees from disaster-stricken countries (which is despicable in and of itself, and in my opinion completely indefensible), but ON TOP of that, he wants to deport immigrants and refugees that are ALREADY IN the United States


Yeah I haven't seen or heard him anything like that. Only other people claiming he did with out any proof. Yeah he wants to deport illegals. People who didn't go through the system to become a citizen legally.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-haiti-shithole-poor-779571


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

MadonnaProject said:


> I would but I don't think you'd comprehend.


I know that there may be a language barrier here, but that's not the best way to start off a reply where you're trying to present yourself as taking the moral high ground... 


> I have found the hard way, having american friends that your society has got to the point where you're simply incapable of accepting other people's opinions, especially if they do not fit your own.


I agree with you there, but while that is a VOCAL part of our population, it does not seem to me as though it is by any means the majority. Even if it were, though, the only way I see that being able to change is by being able to back up any political statement you make with facts, rather than feelings (which is what I was asking you to do) 


> You're all so utterly convinced you know everything and what you know is correct that even the remotest hint of that not being true, you react to very badly. It starts with asking "well explain what you mean" and soon it devolves into a dung slinging match.


*Sigh* again, this isn't helping your case much. You can't just walk into a conversation and make a blanket statement like "this politician has the right idea because THE ENTIRE opposing political party has become too jaded to comprehend the truths he speaks" and then just walk away while saying that any resulting conversation that asks you to clarify is mud slinging



> As to why I am choosing this course of action is because I didn't suggest in my post you lot are emotionally "stunted", you did. Clearly a disconnect from my reality and yours.


Your specific wording of "speaks truths the american left has become too blanketed emotionally and psychologically to digest" certainly made it seem that way, but again, I would be happy to be corrected if you meant that in a different way than it came across

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DrGreed said:


> Yeah I haven't seen or heard him anything like that. Only other people claiming he did with out any proof. Yeah he wants to deport illegals. People who didn't go through the system to become a citizen legally.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-haiti-shithole-poor-779571


The article you posted specifically included the quote I mentioned, as well as stating that multiple lawmakers who were in the meeting quoted him as saying it. As for him saying he didn't actually said that, he doesn't exactly have a stellar record of trustworthiness, especially whenever he refutes claims about himself by calling them "fake news" and/or "made up by Democrats", but I do hope that you can see why it would behoove him to publicly deny saying that


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

Of course he is.  Alzheimer's isn't uncommon in men of Trump's age, and the food he consumes speeds his decline.  Everybody keeps acting like Trump is so "unpredictable," but waking up each day not remembering the last tends to do that to a person.

EDIT: He also probably has ADHD since he can't sit through national security meetings, and he's a poor reader as evidenced by how slowly he works through a teleprompter and how often he goes off script.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 15, 2018)

Depends.  He's older, so he's more susceptible to becoming senile.  Not to mention his twitter tantrums.  To be fair, we desperately need to add terms to congress and lower the president requirement age to between 26 and 30.  We really need younger people.  Most conservatives in my age group I would honestly consider libertarian.  Even the ones that voted in Trump.  They're a LOT more moderate than the older folk.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

Selim873 said:


> Depends.  He's older, so he's more susceptible to becoming senile.  Not to mention his twitter tantrums.  To be fair, we desperately need to add terms to congress and lower the president requirement age to between 26 and 30.  We really need younger people.  Most conservatives in my age group I would honestly consider libertarian.  They're a LOT more moderate than the older folk.


I also like the idea of a lower age requirement, but a) far-right extremist beliefs, while more popular among Boomers, are definitely not confined to a single generation as shown by Charlottesville, and b) there's no way we'd be able to take it down as far as 30 without people on both sides complaining (including me)

What I think would be better is if you're over a certain age, you should be required to have a full mental and physical health examination by a doctor appointed by a third (neutral) party, and a copy of the recommendations produced by said doctor get sent straight to Congress's inbox


----------



## HamBone41801 (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I also like the idea of a lower age requirement, but a) far-right extremist beliefs, while more popular among Boomers, are definitely not confined to a single generation as shown by Charlottesville, and b) there's no way we'd be able to take it down as far as 30 without people on both sides complaining (including me)
> 
> What I think would be better is if you're over a certain age, you should be required to have a full mental and physical health examination by a doctor appointed by a third (neutral) party, and a copy of the recommendations produced by said doctor get sent straight to Congress's inbox


That should be a requirement regardless of age.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I know that there may be a language barrier here, but that's not the best way to start off a reply where you're trying to present yourself as taking the moral high ground...
> 
> I agree with you there, but while that is a VOCAL part of our population, it does not seem to me as though it is by any means the majority. Even if it were, though, the only way I see that being able to change is by being able to back up any political statement you make with facts, rather than feelings (which is what I was asking you to do)
> 
> ...


Yeah well there are also multiple people saying he didn't say it. So I fail to see how it's fact that he did say it. Until they actually record his voice saying that those country's are shit holes then I'd believe it. But as of now we can't go by he said she said claims. That's like me accusing you of racism with out any real proof then getting others on my side make the same claims even though you did nothing wrong.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Yeah well there are also multiple people saying he didn't say it. So I fail to see how it's fact that he did say it. Until they actually record his voice saying that those country's are shit holes then I'd believe it. But as of now we can't go by he said she said claims. That's like me accusing you of racism with out any real proof then getting others on my side make the same claims even though you did nothing wrong.


There were like three different people in the room with him who all confirmed he said it.  One of them was even a Democrat because Trump is stupid enough to say anything in front of anybody.  Besides, you know that's something he'd say.  He opened his campaign with "Mexicans are drug mules and rapists."


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> There were like three different people in the room with him who all confirmed he said it.  One of them was even a Democrat because Trump is stupid enough to say anything in front of anybody.


Believe what you want to. What I see is people angry because Trump doesn't fit their narrative so they'll say anything to make him look bad.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Believe what you want to. What I see is people angry because Trump doesn't fit their narrative so they'll say anything to make him look bad.


Lol, Trump definitely does fit a narrative.  Several in fact.  Hypocrite, liar, criminal, idiot.  Here we are bombing Syria when he told everybody that Hillary was the war hawk.  And of all things, you won't believe he called other countries shitholes, even though he's publicly said worse about immigrants.  Whatever sword you want to fall on is fine, but we're like twenty scandals past the "shithole countries" thing by now anyway.  That's not gonna be what gets him impeached.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Believe what you want to. What I see is people angry because Trump doesn't fit their narrative so they'll say anything to make him look bad.


I'm confused as to what narrative you think Trump fits into, I suppose, if not the one he parades all over Twitter and public rallies


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 15, 2018)

He is and sadly, many people are suffering because of it. He reminds me a bit of Dennis The Menace.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Lol, Trump definitely does fit a narrative.  Several in fact.  Hypocrite, liar, criminal, idiot.  Here we are bombing Syria when he told everybody that Hillary was the war hawk.  And of all things, you won't believe he called other countries shitholes, even though he's publicly said worse about immigrants.  Whatever sword you want to fall on is fine, but we're like twenty scandals past the "shithole countries" thing by now anyway.  That's not gonna be what gets him impeached.


Well he isn't lying when some immigrants rape, kill, and steal among other things. Yes there are good people being sent back but they didn't come here legally. I highly doubt he'll get impeached.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm confused as to what narrative you think Trump fits into, I suppose, if not the one he parades all over Twitter and public rallies


What? Making America Great again is a good narrative.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Well he isn't lying when some immigrants rape, kill, and steal among other things. Yes there are good people being sent back but they didn't come here legally. I highly doubt he'll get impeached.


It would be foolish to think otherwise, of course. But the context in which he said it was that the vast majority of Mexican (legal!) immigrants are criminals

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DrGreed said:


> What? Making America Great again is a good narrative.


It'd be a great narrative if his idea of America being great wasn't rich white people getting richer while everyone else caters to them out of their own wallet


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It would be foolish to think otherwise, of course. But the context in which he said it was that the vast majority of Mexican (legal!) immigrants are criminals


No you just took his words out of context.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> It would be foolish to think otherwise, of course. But the context in which he said it was that the vast majority of Mexican (legal!) immigrants are criminals
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Wtf. Lol You do know there are rich black people and they get richer to right?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> No you just took his words out of context.





			
				The infamous June 16th speech said:
			
		

> Thank you. It’s true, and these are the best and the finest. When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending their best. They’re not sending you. They’re not sending you. They’re sending people that have lots of problems, and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. And some, I assume, are good people.
> 
> But I speak to border guards and they tell us what we’re getting. And it only makes common sense. It only makes common sense. They’re sending us not the right people.
> 
> It’s coming from more than Mexico. It’s coming from all over South and Latin America, and it’s coming probably— probably— from the Middle East. But we don’t know. Because we have no protection and we have no competence, we don’t know what’s happening. And it’s got to stop and it’s got to stop fast.



Please explain to me what I'm missing here...?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Well he isn't lying when some immigrants rape, kill, and steal among other things. Yes there are good people being sent back but they didn't come here legally.


I'll agree that this is okay when we can start deporting MAGA tards for the same things.  At least the immigrants actually contribute to society while Trump's crowd just leeches off the system and complains about everybody else being the problem.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'll agree that this is okay when we can start deporting MAGA tards for the same things.  At least the immigrants actually contribute to society while Trump's crowd just leeches off the system and complains about everybody else being the problem.


Let's stick to facts, @Xzi. Don't generalize about a demographic unless you can back up your statement with more than feelings and you'll have a better time


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Please explain to me what I'm missing here...?


He didn't vast majority. You're putting words in his mouth. You should watch those Drug inc documentaries.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Let's stick to facts, @Xzi. Don't generalize about a demographic unless you can back up your statement with more than feelings and you'll have a better time


I mean, I can pull up the statistics by state if you'd like.  Trump states are definitely the biggest leeches on the economy, and blue states have to subsidize them.  Before they complain about immigrants or anything else, these states need to fix their own damn situation and not dig deeper holes with Republican governors who bankrupt them.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> I'll agree that this is okay when we can start deporting MAGA tards for the same things.  At least the immigrants actually contribute to society while Trump's crowd just leeches off the system and complains about everybody else being the problem.


The difference is that when Americans do it then it's our problem which is why we put them in jail. Illegal immigrants doing it shouldn't have been here anyway. Also a correction liberals are the ones wanting to leech off of the system. Also liberals commit crimes to. So your logic is flawed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> I mean, I can pull up the statistics by state if you'd like.  Trump states are definitely the biggest leeches on the economy, and blue states have to subsidize them.  Before they complain about immigrants or anything else, these states need to fix their own damn situation and not dig deeper holes with Republican governors who bankrupt them.


Yeah pull up the statistics that liberals pulled out of their ass. I'll wait. Lol


----------



## HamBone41801 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> He didn't vast majority. You're putting words in his mouth. You should watch those Drug inc documentaries.



"They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. *And some, I assume, are good people*."
                                                                                    ^ seems pretty clear to me that he thinks this last bit is a minority.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> "They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. *And some, I assume, are good people*."
> ^ seems pretty clear to me that he thinks this last bit is a minority.


Exactly


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> "They’re bringing crime. They’re rapists. *And some, I assume, are good people*."
> ^ seems pretty clear to me that he thinks this last bit is a minority.


Some could mean half.


----------



## emigre (Apr 15, 2018)

Personally I think he's just a fucking twat.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Some could mean half.


now you're the one grasping at straws. you know as well as I do what that phrase implies when everyone else says it.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

emigre said:


> Personally I think he's just a fucking twat.


lol. I legitimately though this was funny.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> The difference is that when Americans do it then it's our problem which is why we put them in jail.


That's a nice thought, but it also makes them a leech on the system for even longer.



DrGreed said:


> Illegal immigrants doing it shouldn't have been here anyway.


Which is true except for DREAMERS, who were given assurances of protection from the government that Trump stripped away.  Also I'm fine with deporting illegals, but it has to be done in a level-headed, non-hypocritical manner.  Unlike Trump who has a mail order bride with special privileges and who chain migrated her relatives.  By Trump's standards we should be arresting him.

The bigger issue is that nothing gets done in the US while Trump uses immigration and racism as a distraction from our real problems.  Even if we deported every non-citizen tomorrow, things would not change.  It's not a solution to anything.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> now you're the one grasping at straws. you know as well as I do what that phrase implies when everyone else says it.


I'm not grasping at anything. Some is an undefined amount.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I'm not grasping at anything. Some is an undefined amount.


It is. but this is English. The meaning of words change depending on the phrase they are used in, as well as the tone they are spoken with.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> That's a nice thought, but it also makes them a leech on the system for even longer.
> 
> 
> Which is true except for DREAMERS, who were given assurances of protection from the government that Trump stripped away.  Also I'm fine with deporting illegals, but it has to be done in a level-headed, non-hypocritical manner.  Unlike Trump who has a mail order bride with special privileges and who chain migrated her relatives.  By Trump's standards we should be arresting him.
> ...


I agree which is why we should take about half or more of prison funding and use it for orphanages. That's just me though. I honestly believe once we weed out the criminals, we can bring back the dreamers. At least that's what we all hope for.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HamBone41801 said:


> It is. but this is English. The meaning of words change depending on the phrase they are used in, as well as the tone they are spoken with.


True but I don't believe he meant it in the way you think.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I agree which is why we should take about half or more of prison funding and use it for orphanages. That's just me though. I honestly believe once we weed out the criminals, we can bring back the dreamers. At least that's what we all hope for.


The dreamers were required to keep their criminal record clean, so again it's no excuse.  We know repeal of their status was motivated by racism, which is the same reason why Trump's Muslim ban failed twice.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The dreamers were required to keep their criminal record clean, so again it's no excuse.  We know repeal of their status was motivated by racism, which is the same reason why Trump's Muslim ban failed twice.


No I disagree. Trump isn't racist. You only claim he is racist because the deportation effects Mexicans among the other races that came here illegally. If it was white people being deported you wouldn't say anything. That's just the attitude you give off. Like yeah I'm sorry it sucks but the people who went through the process legally are pissed off about the illegals to.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> No I disagree. Trump isn't racist. You only claim he is racist because the deportation effects Mexicans among the other races that came here illegally.


Wrong, I claim he's racist because he opened his campaign on racist remarks.  Before that he insisted Obama couldn't have been born in this country because he's black.  Before that, Trump's first appearance in the newspaper was a story about him being sued for racial discrimination in the 60s.  Anybody who thinks Trump _isn't_ racist is intentionally keeping the blinders on.

Shit, I haven't even mentioned the Trump administration's response to Puerto Rico.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Some could mean half.


Didn't you just make a big thing about making things up when things don't fit a narrative?

Also, something I should have recognized MUCH earlier, but I'm starting to recognize some of your arguments. Do you, by any chance, listen to Rush Limbaugh and/or Sean Hannity?


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Wrong, I claim he's racist because he opened his campaign on racist remarks.  Before that he insisted Obama couldn't have been born in this country because he's black.  Before that, Trump's first appearance in the newspaper was a story about him being sued for racial discrimination in the 60s.  Anybody who thinks Trump _isn't_ racist is intentionally keeping the blinders on.
> 
> Shit, I haven't even mentioned the Trump administration's response to Puerto Rico.


Again I think you guys are taking things out of context. I can't speak on the 60s thing but I'm a firm believer in people changing themselves for the better.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Shit, I haven't even mentioned the Trump administration's response to Puerto Rico.


Oh, PLEASE do. And include pictures that are dated within the last few months for impact


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Didn't you just make a big thing about making things up when things don't fit a narrative?
> 
> Also, something I should have recognized MUCH earlier, but I'm starting to recognize some of your arguments. Do you, by any chance, listen to Rush Limbaugh and/or Sean Hannity?


I am just arguing my opinions. I don't have a narrative. All I did was bring up what "some" means or could mean. It's an undefined amount of something. I have never heard of either of those people. I assume I share the same opinions?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Again I think you guys are taking things out of context. I can't speak on the 60s thing but I'm a firm believer in people changing themselves for the better.


There's no context in which any of what I mentioned sounds non-racist.  Trump really doesn't even deny it himself, he just uses the excuse that he's "a 50s guy."  Obviously, the 1950s weren't a great time in American history for anybody except white men.

Even ignoring Trump himself for a moment, his following is just an amalgamation of all types of racists.  KKK, neo-nazis, Southern strategy conservatives, faux-libertarians, and others all fall under the umbrella of "alt-right."


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> There's no context in which any of what I mentioned sounds non-racist.  Trump really doesn't even deny it himself, he just uses the excuse that he's "a 50s guy."  Obviously, the 1950s weren't a great time in American history for anybody except white men.


Well back then no one gave a hoot if they offended people or not. Doesn't make them racist.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Well back then no one gave a hoot if they offended people or not. Doesn't make them racist.


Did you read what I said at all?  White men* didn't care if they offended people, sure, because nobody was allowed to talk back.  A black man's opinion was worth a fire hose, and that's the way Trump liked it I'm sure.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Besides are we going to completely ignore the fact that other races say racist things about white people? Like so what. I honestly believe we need better racial slurs for white people myself being white.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Did you read what I said at all?  White men* didn't care if they offended people, sure, because nobody was allowed to talk back.  A black man's opinion was worth a fire hose, and that's the way Trump liked it I'm sure.


You do know that there was black rich men around the same time with their own slaves right? Acted the same way.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Besides are we going to completely ignore the fact that other races say racist things about white people? Like so what. I honestly believe we need better racial slurs for white people myself being white.


It's the president of the US, for god's sake.  So what?  So what is we shouldn't have an idiot in the White House spewing off racial slurs.  There's no comparing Trump to anyone else in this regard, because no other president has been so low-class.  Imagine if Obama was tweeting out "honky-ass crackas" all the time.



DrGreed said:


> You do know that there was black rich men around the same time with their own slaves right? Acted the same way.


JFC with the whataboutism, man.  Yeah, 0.5% of black people might not have had to lick Trump's boots in the 50s.  Whoopitydoo.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It's the president of the US, for god's sake.  So what?  So what is we shouldn't have an idiot in the White House spewing off racial slurs.  There's no comparing Trump to anyone else in this regard, because no other president has been so low-class.  Imagine if Obama was tweeting out "honky-ass crackas" all the time.


But he isn't though. I'd honestly find it funny if Obama did say that. It doesn't bother me and shouldn't bother anyone else.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> But he isn't though. I'd honestly find it funny if Obama did say that. It doesn't bother me and shouldn't bother anyone else.


Obama would've been impeached ten days into his presidency just for having his own business that he funnels money into through the secret service.  The standard was completely different for the first black president than it is for Trump.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Obama would've been impeached ten days into his presidency just for having his own business that he funnels money into through the secret service.  The standard was completely different for the first black president than it is for Trump.


Oh that's BS and you know it.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Oh that's BS and you know it.


Absolutely not, Obama's "scandals" were a tan suit and dijon mustard.  If he had had any _real_ scandal, the GOP would've jumped at the chance to impeach, especially given how long they had majority control.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Obama got the same treatment every other president has gotten. People demanding documents, accusing them of breaking laws, and the rest of the BS the other side does because they weren't left or right.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Obama got the same treatment every other president has gotten. People demanding documents, accusing them of breaking laws, and the rest of the BS the other side does because they weren't left or right.


Again, Obama had no real scandal, yet the GOP acted like he was pissing in their cereal every morning.  Trump was the racist overreaction to Obama's presidency, evidenced by the fact that he made his first political appearance promoting birtherism.

Now we just need someone to go on TV and declare that Trump is an illegal because they've never seen an American that shade of orange before.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Again, Obama had no real scandal, yet the GOP acted like he was pissing in their cereal every morning.  Trump was the racist overreaction to Obama's presidency, evidenced by the fact that he made his first political appearance promoting birtherism.
> 
> Now we just need someone to go on TV and declare that Trump is an illegal because they've never seen an American that shade of orange before.


Yeah and? There is no evidence showing Trump has a scandle but everyone is accusing him of pissing in cheeros to. I'll give you that he maybe may have said some kind of racial slur but I don't see it. I haven't heard him say it only people claiming he did without any REAL evidence other that what they say they heard. Sounds like BS. Remember the whole Mitt Romney thing where he was filmed saying that he wasn't going to help the American people get jobs back and just tell us we're on our own? That kind of evidence.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> What are their names and where is their certificate showing that they can legally diagnose him with mental illnesses?


You know how this goes: even if I track the authors, provide full name and medical expertise, you're going to dismiss it because they base their diagnosis based on public records.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> There is no evidence showing Trump has a scandle but everyone is accusing him of pissing in cheeros to.


You're shitting me, right?  Trump is under investigation and his lawyer was just raided by the FBI.  Mueller has mountains of evidence for multiple different charges.  Trump creates a new scandal every day because that's all he knows how to do.  He has no legislative or governing experience.  He's basically a fake president compared to Obama.  And hopefully only a temporary one at that.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> You're shitting me, right?  Trump is under investigation and his lawyer was just raided by the FBI.  Mueller has mountains of evidence for multiple different charges.  Trump creates a new scandal every day because that's all he knows how to do.  He has no legislative or governing experience.  He's basically a fake president compared to Obama.  And hopefully only a temporary one at that.


Looks like harassment to me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> You know how this goes: even if I track the authors, provide full name and medical expertise, you're going to dismiss it because they base their diagnosis based on public records.


Try me. Or is it as I thought they were paid to give fake diagnosis?


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Looks like harassment to me.


Only if you haven't been paying attention at all.  The Mueller investigation was brought on because Trump fired Comey in an attempt to obstruct justice.  That's despite the fact that Comey also helped win Trump the election by violating the Hatch Act.  In other words, Trump has nobody to blame but himself, and that's probably what makes him angriest.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Only if you haven't been paying attention at all.  The Mueller investigation was brought on because Trump fired Comey in an attempt to obstruct justice.  That's despite the fact that Comey also helped win Trump the election by violating the Hatch Act.  In other words, Trump has nobody to blame but himself, and that's probably what makes him angriest.


I have been. Trump fired Comey now he has his panties in a bunch so he is going to do everything he can to try and ruin Trump.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I have been. Trump fired Comey now he has his panties in a bunch so he is going to do everything he can to try and ruin Trump.


Comey has no power over where this goes, and Comey didn't appoint Mueller.  Mueller is a Republican appointed by Rosenstein, who was appointed by Jeff Sessions who was appointed by Trump.  Nobody is above the law, even if the law is controlled by a single political party at the moment.

You don't obstruct investigations if you don't want to look guilty, either.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I have been. Trump fired Comey now he has his panties in a bunch so he is going to do everything he can to try and ruin Trump.


If that's your response, no you haven't


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If that's your response, no you haven't


Lol. Believe what you want to. I have been listening. I don't let the news and extremist dictate how I think. If you disagree then that's on you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I don't let the news [...] dictate how I think. If you disagree then that's on you.


Uh

Wow

I'm actually at a loss for what to say about that


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Uh
> 
> Wow
> 
> I'm actually at a loss for what to say about that


What so I'm supposed to let others think for me?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> What so I'm supposed to let others think for me?


No, but you're not supposed to read a news source and then come up with a completely different idea of what actually happened


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, but you're not supposed to read a news source and then come up with a completely different idea of what actually happened


No I have other sources to. And I don't just make up shit. That would be stupid. Again you're assuming things.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> No I have other sources to. And I don't just make up shit. That would be stupid. Again you're assuming things.


What does your news source lineup look like, then? And what do you do if most (if not all) of them agree on a certain narrative, as I've seen happen a few times in this thread already


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What does your news source lineup look like, then? And what do you do if most (if not all) of them agree on a certain narrative, as I've seen happen a few times in this thread already


A few youtubers, other journalist. To lazy to link them all on my phone will do it later tonight when I get off of work. I try to watch all news channels but eh some of them just make me cringe. Then I compare information. Do research on sources.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm pretty good at sniffing out BS though when I see it. Take that as you will.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> A few youtubers, other journalist. To lazy to link them all on my phone will do it later tonight when I get off of work. I try to watch all news channels but eh some of them just make me cringe. Then I compare information. Do research on sources.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm pretty good at sniffing out BS though when I see it. Take that as you will.


You do understand that since YouTubers don't have to ever get reviewed to keep a broadcasting license (since they aren't required to have one to upload to YouTube), they are in no way obligated to present factual information, correct?


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You do understand that since YouTubers don't have to ever get reviewed to keep a broadcasting license (since they aren't required to have one to upload to YouTube), they are in no way obligated to present factual information, correct?


Yeah but just wait until I link their channels. The news channels are supposed to present factual information but they pull BS out of no where just for viewer count as well.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Yeah but just wait until I link their channels. The news channels are supposed to present factual information but they pull BS out of no where just for viewer count as well.


Unless they're owned by Sinclair, not really. Fox News and CNN are the only really big exceptions, but the former gets around it by not actually having a news broadcasting license to begin with (yeah, fun fact, in almost every standard channel lineup Fox News is categorized as "Entertainment" rather than "News"), and the later mostly keeps bias confined to opinion panels to stay within the boundaries of ethical reporting. I don't think that there's a single "mainstream" news outlet that reports outright false information; yes, there might be _exaggeration_ and hooking techniques (stuff like "is THIS item in your living room? Find out why it's a MAJOR health hazard at 10!") to increase viewer count, but I have yet to see an outright lie published that wasn't acknowledged and taken down, usually ending the reporters career


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Try me. Or is it as I thought they were paid to give fake diagnosis?


It's a collection of essays collected by Yale high professor Bandy Lee, and is made by no less than 27 psychologist. The book (the dangerous case of Donald Trump) is easy to find in full text, but i can't link to it because of gbatemp rules on warez. But to my own surprise, the first one is co-written by Philip Zimbardo (search for'the prison experiment' if you don't know the guy).

(source[URL="http://... Yeah, it's Dutch. Google translate might help"]... Yeah, it's Dutch. Google translate might help)[/Url]


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> It's a collection of essays collected by Yale high professor Bandy Lee, and is made by no less than 27 psychologist. The book (the dangerous case of Donald Trump) is easy to find in full text, but i can't link to it because of gbatemp rules on warez. But to my own surprise, the first one is co-written by Philip Zimbardo (search for'the prison experiment' if you don't know the guy).
> 
> (source... Yeah, it's Dutch. Google translate might help)


Ah I remember her. Yeah she didn't sit down with Trump to properly diagnose him. She was also out of line and was spouting more BS. She also is not licensed.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 15, 2018)

Sargon of Akkad
Paul Joseph Watson
Jordan B Peterson
MILO
The Daily Wire (Ben Shapiro)
Blaire White

Just to name a few. Some of them are leftist and I don't agree with all of them all of the time and they usually share their sources. 
Some of the other guys I used to watch don't really post anymore. But they were mostly Atheist channels. Watch a few of their older vids or all I don't really care.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 15, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Sargon of Akkad
> Paul Joseph Watson
> Jordan B Peterson
> MILO
> ...


The fact that you're subscribed to Milo is a little concerning... How much impact would you say he, specifically, out of that list impacts your views? I ask mainly because he's a very, very far-right individual who is a former editor at Breitbart, to say nothing of the fact that he is a known pedophilia apologist. He revels in producing controversial viewpoints for the sake of being the center of attention and has no place in a wholistic view of the political spectrum

Edit: good lord, just looking through some of those at the titles and thumbnails, that's... Something...

If you want something equally far-left to counterbalance that, you should look at The Young Turks. Otherwise you should DEFINITELY look at Kurzgesagt. They're not a political channel, but they cover stuff that is in the political limelight from a purely scientific standpoint occasionally and are very informative


----------



## Navonod (Apr 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The fact that you're subscribed to Milo is a little concerning... How much impact would you say he, specifically, out of that list impacts your views? I ask mainly because he's a very, very far-right individual who is a former editor at Breitbart, to say nothing of the fact that he is a known pedophilia apologist. He revels in producing controversial viewpoints for the sake of being the center of attention and has no place in a wholistic view of the political spectrum
> 
> Edit: good lord, just looking through some of those at the titles and thumbnails, that's... Something...
> 
> If you want something equally far-left to counterbalance that, you should look at The Young Turks. Otherwise you should DEFINITELY look at Kurzgesagt. They're not a political channel, but they cover stuff that is in the political limelight from a purely scientific standpoint occasionally and are very informative


I don't know how I missed that. Milo being a pedophilia apologist. I'll do some more digging on that. 
I've seen a few The Young Turks videos I can't stay interested long enough to watch a full video. But they do good work I guess.
I'm not looking for left or right/far left or far right. I look for people who can point out the BS on both sides and I think these channels do a good job.
Again I don't base all my beliefs on these channels.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I don't know how I missed that. Milo being a pedophilia apologist. I'll do some more digging on that.
> I've seen a few The Young Turks videos I can't stay interested long enough to watch a full video. But they do good work I guess.
> I'm not looking for left or right/far left or far right. I look for people who can point out the BS on both sides and I think these channels do a good job.
> Again I don't base all my beliefs on these channels.


Mm. I respect that, but from what I can tell there's no investigative journalism going on, at least on channels like Blair White and Paul Watson, they're all just opinion pieces from the looks of it. Plus, I'm not gonna lie, it made me more than a little uncomfortable to click on the link to Paul's channel and be immediately greeted with "Islam is NOT a religion of peace!" and "The Mass Brainwashing of Germany"


----------



## Navonod (Apr 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Mm. I respect that, but from what I can tell there's no investigative journalism going on, at least on channels like Blair White and Paul Watson, they're all just opinion pieces from the looks of it. Plus, I'm not gonna lie, it made me more than a little uncomfortable to click on the link to Paul's channel and be immediately greeted with "Islam is NOT a religion of peace!" and "The Mass Brainwashing of Germany"


Still it's better than those channels that have something against every little thing Trump does and scream racist at every chance they get. And then completely twists Trumps words to fit their narrative. If you want to get Trump then at least have some tangible evidence then you'll have my attention. If it turns out I was wrong, I'd be one of the first to admit I was wrong. But I highly doubt Trump is as bad as everyone says.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You should watch more of Pauls videos though if you can stomach it. Lol
He is some kind of journalist.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Still it's better than those channels that have something against every little thing Trump does and scream racist at every chance they get. And then completely twists Trumps words to fit their narrative. If you want to get Trump then at least have some tangible evidence then you'll have my attention. If it turns out I was wrong, I'd be one of the first to admit I was wrong. But I highly doubt Trump is as bad as everyone says.


I suppose I'm a bit confused as to what you're expecting, especially when we've laid out evidence to support our claims throughout the thread. From a news media perspective, any statement that originates from the President that has political weight is newsworthy, which includes tweets and offhand comments/vague statements. I _do _understand how it can be frustrating to look at a sea of tabloid-like YouTube channels like you have queued up (except on the opposite end of the spectrum) and see inaccurate representations of a political figure you respect, but if you read reliable print publications (I'm personally partial to the US Politics section of The Guardian, and Politico), you get all that crap filtered out by default anyway


> You should watch more of Pauls videos though if you can stomach it. Lol
> He is some kind of journalist.


No, I really don't think I could. Everything that I saw about Islam as a religion quite frankly disgusts me and I have no interest in masochistically watching stuff like that tonight. The fact that you can watch stuff like that and "lol" about it is also a bit concerning to me


----------



## Navonod (Apr 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I suppose I'm a bit confused as to what you're expecting, especially when we've laid out evidence to support our claims throughout the thread. From a news media perspective, any statement that originates from the President that has political weight is newsworthy, which includes tweets and offhand comments/vague statements. I _do _understand how it can be frustrating to look at a sea of tabloid-like YouTube channels like you have queued up (except on the opposite end of the spectrum) and see inaccurate representations of a political figure you respect, but if you read reliable print publications (I'm personally partial to the US Politics section of The Guardian, and Politico), you get all that crap filtered out by default anyway
> 
> No, I really don't think I could. Everything that I saw about Islam as a religion quite frankly disgusts me and I have no interest in masochistically watching stuff like that tonight. The fact that you can watch stuff like that and "lol" about it is also a bit concerning to me


Yeah which is why I said we should agree to disagree in the first place. But hey this helped me pass the time at work.

I'll just leave the argument because I can't get anywhere with you guys but maybe pop back in if I'm bored enough.

The Islam region isn't about peace. It's actually like Christianity they spread through violence and fear or they used to. I'm just realistic and not uptight. The reason I can laugh is because I find Irony in Islam just like Christianity. I'm not heartless psychopath. Lol


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2018)

Really? now you are insulting people who actually have an illness.

Tbh, I think he is just stupid.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 16, 2018)

tl;dr fuck no
trump is stupid not retarded
theres a large difference in the two


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> tl;dr fuck no
> trump is stupid not retarded
> theres a large difference in the two


Mental illness doesn't only mean retardation.  Trump at the very least does have narcissistic personality disorder, but that's not all that surprising for a reality TV star.  Just another reason he's unfit for office, he can only think about his own interests.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 16, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Ah I remember her. Yeah she didn't sit down with Trump to properly diagnose him. She was also out of line and was spouting more BS. She also is not licensed.


I told you you'd react this way.

Are you going to provide sources, or is this just your word against 27 professionals...and just about daily delivered proof of evidence in Trump's twitter feed?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 16, 2018)

Trump: I grope women.
Liberals: He gropes women!
Righty snowflakes: Fake news!! CNN!! Commie lies!!!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 16, 2018)

he's not necessarily mentally ill, he's just mental. and extremely uneducated.
and to be sure, it's because of the way his life went. 
he had literally everything handed to him since birth, rich parent, unlimited chances to make something of himself with his parents millions without a speck of fear of not being able to make it, he more than likely had his diplomas bought for him too, not to forget, his fathers name and business contacts. everything to allow him to be successful and still he managed to fail so many things in his lifetime.

yet, at the same time, he made a huge point of propping himself up as a larger than life figure that never failed anything. he's probably the biggest believer in his own lies, if he speakes it, it becomes truth, at least for him and anyone willing to listen.
and that's his entire existence. the man could not admit failure if his life depended on it. he could not distinguish truth from lie on any other measure than what he believes in or doesn't.
and while that could make for a headstrong person willing to follow through on his principles, he's laughably easily manipulated by anyone willing to suck up to him, like that entire fox news network currently does. they have is devoted attention and could tell him the moon has an endless supply of cheese and since the us flag is stuck in it, it rightfully belongs to them and he'd go out and tweet about tarifing cheese from switzerland.
they could tell him that the 2020 elections have been pulled forward to last weekend and that trump won in a landslide and he'd go and write a speech telling of his unprecedented victory. no one ever won two elections this quickly! can you believe it? i believe it!

he's still boasting about his 50% rating by the most right-leaning poll in the nation. probably believing that, as in grade school, 50% is a passable grade.
he managed to stunt an 8 year upwards economic trend. granted, he did somewhat kickstart some growth because of all his promises, but you really don't want to kickstart economies on nothing but hot air.
he managed to slow down job growth. and despite it all, he tries to take credit because he happened to be in office when those ongoing trends reached record levels. and not just once, since they were ongoing, they reached a new record periodically and he was whining for the credit on a weekly basis.
he gave money to the rich, no take backsies, and is making up for it by taking from the poor within 2 years with taxes, and was trying to take it back almost instantly with his attempts to remove what little support system the government offers to the poor.
he already wasted expensive missles on 3 attacks, none of which destroyed anything of value, just because an investigation, which he believes firmly could not possibly bring anything bad to light, since he has NEVER done anything bad, is ongoing.
and don't get me started on the constant transparent attempts to denounce anyone opposing him in the most childish way possible.

what I'm saying is, GWB was a better, more stable president than he was. and I'm talking about the parody version from That's my Bush here.


----------



## Navonod (Apr 16, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> I told you you'd react this way.
> 
> Are you going to provide sources, or is this just your word against 27 professionals...and just about daily delivered proof of evidence in Trump's twitter feed?


Before she deleted her twitter account she posted that she wasn't licensed to practice her profession at that time. Not sure if she got has it now or not. Either way what she did was wrong. I'm sure someone has a screen shot of it somewhere.


----------



## Owenge (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 16, 2018)

my conservative friends are gonna get a kick out of this


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 16, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Before she deleted her twitter account she posted that she wasn't licensed to practice her profession at that time. Not sure if she got has it now or not. Either way what she did was wrong. I'm sure someone has a screen shot of it somewhere.


Yeah... here's that source for you: she is licensed, but was bullied by some right wing guys who ran out of arguments and went personal instead.

Seriously, dude... Give it up. I said earlier that i didn't thought he was more insane than most other grumpy dumb men. Arguing with you made me reconsider: I'm now more inclined that he IS actually, genuinely insane.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2018)

cots said:


> It sounds like everyones opinions are based on news they've read on liberal media sites who use Trump with their fake news to get hits for ad revenue. Maybe try Brietbart or FOX along with the liberal sites? If you do this you'll get both sides. It's not wise to make decisions based solely on one side of the story.


I can see with my own two eyes Trump is a incompetent leader and borderline lunatic. I don't need anyone else to point it out for me.

Also telling someone to watch FOX for factual unbiased news is next fucking level hilarious


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

ip60 said:


> I can see with my own two eyes Trump is a incompetent leader and borderline lunatic. I don't need anyone else to point it out for me.
> 
> Also telling someone to watch FOX for factual unbiased news is next fucking level hilarious


I'm surprised that you didn't include Breitbart in that, even considering how egregious FOX is with dishonest reporting, Breitbart is on a whole 'nother level


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm surprised that you didn't include Breitbart in that, even considering how egregious FOX is with dishonest reporting, Breitbart is on a whole 'nother level


You are right. I saw FOX and got triggered. Both are awful, bigoted, racist networks.


----------



## cots (Apr 16, 2018)

ip60 said:


> I can see with my own two eyes Trump is a incompetent leader and borderline lunatic. I don't need anyone else to point it out for me.
> 
> Also telling someone to watch FOX for factual unbiased news is next fucking level hilarious



Well, all news sources are biased to some degree, but to only watch/read Liberal news is ignorant. I like having all the information I can have. Trump built an empire so he is good at business and I agree with a lot of his policies; not so much the twitter thing (twitter is lame).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ip60 said:


> You are right. I saw FOX and got triggered. Both are awful, bigoted, racist networks.



That's what the left have programmed you to think. Why not try watching and actually listening to what they are saying and doing your own research on the subject matter?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2018)

cots said:


> Well, all news sources are biased to some degree, but to only watch/read Liberal news is ignorant. I like having all the information I can have. Trump built an empire so he is good at business and I agree with a lot of his policies; not so much the twitter thing (twitter is lame).


Trump BUILT NOTHING, Trump was born into wealth.
Do you have any idea how much money Trump has fucking lost? how many times he has filled for bankruptcy? how many times he has almost gone to jail? 

wtf is wrong with Americans? seriously?


----------



## cots (Apr 16, 2018)

ip60 said:


> Trump BUILT NOTHING, Trump was born into wealth.
> Do you have any idea how much money Trump has fucking lost? how many times he has filled for bankruptcy? how many times he has almost gone to jail?
> 
> wtf is wrong with Americans? seriously?



People lose money all of the time (it's the cost of doing business) and the law allows bankruptcy. Almost doesn't cut it. He won; get over it. I didn't like Obama, but he was the president so he deserves respect. You seem to be from Canada so you probably wouldn't understand, but I still suggest watching ABC, NBC, BBC, CBS, FOX and listening to NPR and Breitbart. Use them to form your own opinions! I'm not a straight Republican. I am more of an Independent who leans toward the Right.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 16, 2018)

cots said:


> People lose money all of the time (it's the cost of doing business) and the law allows bankruptcy. Almost doesn't cut it. He won; get over it. I didn't like Obama, but he was the president so he deserves respect. You seem to be from Canada so you probably wouldn't understand, but I still suggest watching ABC, NBC, BBC, CBS, FOX and listening to NPR and Breitbart. Use them to form your own opinions! I'm not a straight Republican. I am more of an Independent who leans toward the Right.


Thank God I'm from Canada. 

Obama was a good, kind hearted, intelligent, well spoken, well written man. Trump is a orange bigot who can't speak English and form proper sentences. 

Fuck Trump and anyone who voted for him, America used to be a beautiful country.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

cots said:


> That's what the left have programmed you to think. Why not try watching and actually listening to what they are saying and doing your own research on the subject matter?


Have YOU watched it? I have, and I've read their articles and opinion pieces. They report on shit that doesn't matter under the pretext that it does as a way of indoctrinating their audience.

You want examples? Well hey, did you know that there's a school that had a teacher make their kids ritualistically chant "Barak Hussein Obama"? Schools all over the country are trying to make OBAMA a GOD! Or, hey, rumor has it that Obama was born in KENYA! Now, we're not gonna say it's true or anything, but let's just say that if he doesn't produce his birth records he should be impeached

It was like that every. single. day of the Obama era, and I swallowed some of it until I actually looked around a few years back and realized that they were actually the ones spewing the bullshit they accused virtually every other network of producing


----------



## cots (Apr 16, 2018)

ip60 said:


> Thank God I'm from Canada.
> 
> Obama was a good, kind hearted, intelligent, well spoken, well written man. Trump is a orange bigot who can't speak English and form proper sentences.
> 
> Fuck Trump and anyone who voted for him, America used to be a beautiful country.



Well written/spoken? You must recall the teleprompter and the press releases. He didn't write the crap he was spewing from his face.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

cots said:


> People lose money all of the time (it's the cost of doing business) and the law allows bankruptcy. Almost doesn't cut it. He won; get over it. I didn't like Obama, but he was the president so he deserves respect. You seem to be from Canada so you probably wouldn't understand, but I still suggest watching ABC, NBC, BBC, CBS, FOX and listening to NPR and Breitbart. Use them to form your own opinions! I'm not a straight Republican. I am more of an Independent who leans toward the Right.


*Raises eyebrow* so... How would you feel about Hillary staying out of jail had she been elected, out of curiosity?


----------



## cots (Apr 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *Raises eyebrow* so... How would you feel about Hillary staying out of jail had she been elected, out of curiosity?



It's up to the justice department to determine who they charge with a crime. Had she been elected and gone to jail then oh well, if she stayed free then oh well too. The judicial system deals with those things. I wouldn't have cared either way. I'm just glad she didn't get elected. She is a Marxist and believes and preaches that the USA is awful and must regress to communism and we all know how that has turned out in the past. Oh wait, do they even teach History in grade school anymore?


----------



## SLiV3R (Apr 16, 2018)

He is the smartest Guy ever. LOL


----------



## cots (Apr 16, 2018)

SLiV3R said:


> He is the smartest Guy ever. LOL



He's pretty smart, but like all humans he has his downsides. Obama did some good too. He implemented Healthcare of everyone; even if he lied about how he would implement it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

cots said:


> Well written/spoken? You must recall the teleprompter and the press releases. He didn't write the crap he was spewing from his face.


So? It doesn't matter if you write it or not, first of all, as long as what you're saying aligns with your beliefs and intended policy, but second of all, unlike our current President, he could actually stand in front of a crowd and speak coherently with or without a teleprompter. With Trump it's a crapshoot as to whether he'll even stay on the same topic for more than 15 seconds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cots said:


> She is a Marxist and believes and preaches that the USA is awful and must regress to communism


That wouldn't have, by any chance, come from a segment on Fox News, would it have?


----------



## socialbacon (Apr 16, 2018)

I mean this in the nicest Canadian way possible.

(obligatory) Sorry, I think your entire country is mentally ill.


----------



## cots (Apr 16, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That wouldn't have, by any chance, come from a segment on Fox News, would it have?



Nope it came from examining her policies and researching about what she had her University destroy back in the day  before her husband became president.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 16, 2018)

cots said:


> Nope it came from examining her policies and researching about what she had her University destroy back in the day  before her husband became president.


What has she EVER said or done to even imply that she would have implemented any form of Communism?


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Apr 16, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> only when it suits you??


That's kind of the narrative most of the liberal media focuses on. Let alone the people that follow them. Like the cheetoh once said: "Both sides " 



tbb043 said:


> Nope, just the people who keep spazzing out over him.


OMG Yes, there are totally different issues that could be discussed like the Syrian civilians gassed, or the raiding of le cheetoh's lawyer over some slut but the crooked CLITon walks free without any prosecution for her crimes that are not just allegations like that against the damn orange of the east, but legitimate corruption. Both parties are tearing this country by their damn stubborn means. Why tf is Trump doing what the Bushes did and take us further into conflict? Thats a question I don't see fit and I support the asshole, that was one of the reasons I didn't vote for Clit and the real masterminds which is the party she was running with. Sooner or later we're going to get invaded and/or start a war because of opinions. Fuck it, let them drop the nuke on your boi. I'll grab on to that fence like that bitch from the Terminator.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 19, 2018)

cots said:


> It sounds like everyones opinions are based on news they've read on liberal media sites who use Trump with their fake news to get hits for ad revenue.


Erm...do you consider Trump's twitter account a "liberal media site"? 

I mean...I obviously read Belgian newspapers (I don't think I can find a newspaper supporting Trump on this side of the Ocean if I tried), but if anything, they sort of downplay the mad king Trump's ravings.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, it's obvious that he probably has a personality disorder and why not it's been OBVIOUS for a long time(since the 80s). He's either a narcissist or a sociopath.And to be fair..not all of his ideas were or even are bad. In fact a few times during the campaign some of his statements intrigued me. But of course he later fucked up or discarded all of his good ideas and basically brought forth garbage.


----------



## Kigiru (Apr 20, 2018)

He's not ill, he's not evil, he's not literally a Hitler... he's just completely incompetent. It's still better than what Obama did to entire World.


----------



## cracker (Apr 20, 2018)

He definitely has narcissism and the need to feel admired and potentially has megalomania. From his history, it sounds like he had/has both mommy and daddy issues. The only other person that he seems to speak highly of consistently besides himself is Ivanka, but that may be because she is a female him and he wants to tap that.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 20, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> It's still better than what Obama did to entire World.


Explain?


----------



## Kigiru (Apr 20, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Explain?



Getting Nobel Prize for being first black president, which personaly i find pretty bad because it devaluates everything what Obama could bring to "he's black" AND later planting plenty of American "self-defense" systems on the entire political globe (for example, in my country) and then invading near east to stir up the West-East relations to make use of these "self-defense" systems is pretty much hypocrisy.

Obama gets a prize for doing something to support peace on Earth and then shitted onto it, that's all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 20, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> Getting Nobel Prize for being first black president, which personaly i find pretty bad because it devaluates everything what Obama could bring to "he's black" AND later planting plenty of American "self-defense" systems on the entire political globe (for example, in my country) and then invading near east to stir up the West-East relations to make use of these "self-defense" systems is pretty much hypocrisy.
> 
> Obama gets a prize for doing something to support peace on Earth and then shitted onto it, that's all.


Not to give Obama a pass for kinda shitty foreign policy, considering he promised less military presence on the campaign trail, but he's definitely not the worst by far that we've had, nor do I think that it's worse than the game of chicken that Trump is currently playing with other nation's leaders


----------



## x65943 (Apr 20, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> Getting Nobel Prize for being first black president, which personaly i find pretty bad because it devaluates everything what Obama could bring to "he's black" AND later planting plenty of American "self-defense" systems on the entire political globe (for example, in my country) and then invading near east to stir up the West-East relations to make use of these "self-defense" systems is pretty much hypocrisy.
> 
> Obama gets a prize for doing something to support peace on Earth and then shitted onto it, that's all.


The big mistake was giving him the medal before he had a chance to follow through on his promises.

It's like paying a new employee his yearly salary on day 1 and hoping he actually does a good job - with zero track record.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 24, 2018)

Hmm...I was thinking to myself about this one, I think saying he is ill is too forgiving. I always thought that he was criminally insane, but then realized that was also too forgiving. Then I figured out what it is; he is Criminally stupid!


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> He's not ill, he's not evil, he's not literally a Hitler... he's just completely incompetent. It's still better than what Obama did to entire World.


Erm...that "entire world" you speak off disagrees strongly with that statement.


Kigiru said:


> Getting Nobel Prize for being first black president, which personaly i find pretty bad because it devaluates everything what Obama could bring to "he's black" AND later planting plenty of American "self-defense" systems on the entire political globe (for example, in my country) and then invading near east to stir up the West-East relations to make use of these "self-defense" systems is pretty much hypocrisy.
> 
> Obama gets a prize for doing something to support peace on Earth and then shitted onto it, that's all.


So your explanation is "he's terrible because he's black and got a nobel prize"...

You, erm...wanna perhaps think of something that MIGHT help your argument rather than work against it?


----------



## Kigiru (Apr 24, 2018)

No, read again.
My argument is that he DID NOTHING DO GET NOBEL PRIZE. Being first black president is just some crappy explaination used by people to cover the fact that Obama's presidency was one big mess. Realy, i don't feel like explain it if you can't even read.

And for God's sake don't dare to speak for entire World simply because you're wrong, okay?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> No, read again.
> My argument is that he DID NOTHING DO GET NOBEL PRIZE. Being first black president is just some crappy explaination used by people to cover the fact that Obama's presidency was one big mess. Realy, i don't feel like explain it if you can't even read.


To be fair, he didn't just waltz into the Presidency; he WAS a Senator before then and did a lot of things at the state level



> And for God's sake don't dare to speak for entire World simply because you're wrong, okay?


I think it's rather presumptuous to say that and yet assume _you_ can. I'm painfully aware that the US tends to take a "if I don't experience it no one does!" stance on world events that's quite frankly insulting to everyone, but likewise you can't exactly say "because I experience it EVERYONE does." It's the same logic that both World Wars are named the way they are, even though it was only a handful of countries that participated


----------



## Kigiru (Apr 24, 2018)

Another one with below skills in reading.

I mean, by saying that @Taleweaver should not speak for entire world i simply mean that there exist people that share similiar feelings and opinions about Obama's presidency to mine. Thus claiming that entire World is disagreeing with these opinions is pretty much bullshit full of ignorancy.

But oh well, from my experience like 90% of Obama supporters and Trump haters are like that, so nothing new.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> No, read again.
> My argument is that he DID NOTHING DO GET NOBEL PRIZE. Being first black president is just some crappy explaination used by people to cover the fact that Obama's presidency was one big mess. Realy, i don't feel like explain it if you can't even read.
> 
> And for God's sake don't dare to speak for entire World simply because you're wrong, okay?


I'd almost upvote this post for how hilariously bad it is. Thanks a lot, man: I needed a good laugh. 

Look, dude: you were the one bringing up his skin color and that nobel prize thingy. Don't go blame people for misreading you when you are the one who wrote it. Blaming people from reading badly is often an indication that what's written wasn't good to begin with.

I'm glad you agree that attempting to speak in behalf of the entire world isn't a good idea. Let's both stop doing that.


----------



## MRJPGames (Apr 24, 2018)

I think most of it is easily explained with plain old stupidity. However he might be developing dementia, but the signs are still too unclear to say for sure.

EDIT: And for the video, most people will have some overlap with quite a few things from the DSM. This is why professionals have to do diagnoses because they have the proper training to see if a certain attribute is actually clinically significant enough. Though that of course doesn't mean he isn't a narcissist.


----------

